# brand new kitten momma



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

hi everyone! my name is marianna and yesterday i adopted my first indoor kitten, cosette. i've had cats before, but they were ferals that we raised at our house. tawny, the mother cat, gave birth to two litters before we spayed her, and i kept her son, stormy. they live at my house, but stormy prefers to prowl the neighborhood and pick fights with cats.

anyway, after leaving my college dorm and moving into my parents pool house, i decided i needed a friend. i originally had rats, but my parents said i could get a kitten if i found good homes for my rats (as they were not huge fans of them). i did, and i am pleased to say they are in new and loving hands.

i adopted cosette on june 1 (the adoption fair). we initially went for another kitten i had found, but upon arriving i learned the kitten had already been adopted out. i was very upset, but out of the corner of my eye i saw this blob of white sitting in a cage on another vendor's desk. i walked over, and there was my new baby. they claimed she was 2 months old when i adopted her, but she was so, so small. 

all i know is cosette showed up at the shelter in a litter of feral kittens a few days after she and her siblings were born. she is a siamese mix, but way too fluffy for a regular siamese cat. she is white with blue lynx points and huge, white-blue eyes, so i'm assuming she's either a balinese or javanese-type. her face is too pointed to be that of a ragdoll, which is what we first assumed she was.

even though it's been less than a full day, cosette and i do everything together. she slept with me the night i brought her home, woke me up prompty at 6am, and is sleeping on my computer desk as i type.

i am very excited to share our story and be a part of this community.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to you and Cosette. Great name! Glad you are here. You will learn a lot from the members here. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome! Love the name, Cosette, like the girl from Les Miserables! Beautiful! 

Yeah for you for rescuing this girl, can't wait to hear more and see pictures


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking forward to pictures. Does she have little white feet?


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi guys!

I've got pictures of her, but they are blurry, as poor cos is not very photogenic (in the sit-still way) and super hyper when posing for my iphone xD.

she has one white sock on her left paw, but her coloring hasn't fully come in yet. she has blue points which are lynx, but she's not a *perfect* pointed cat. nonetheless, i don't care xD.

she has really, really light blue eyes, which i adore, and i am feeding her blue buffalo. three different types (i'm experimenting with her taste buds): wilderness, longevity, and freedom. so far, wilderness and freedom are winning, as she isn't a huge fan of fish. she just got off of bottle feeding, so i am feeding her a wet/dry combo.

the thing is, i'm not sure of her breed. she was categorized as a ragdoll, but she doesn't have those limp features and her face is waaay too oriental. but she doesn't have the traditional siamese pointing, so i am thinking she is a javanese-type because of the lynx, which isn't balinese.

she's got long fur so far and only one layer.

her ears are absolutely huge and they have black lynx tips. she also has veeery hairy paw pads with lots of fur between the toes, so i was thinking maine ****, but the rest of her body structure and fur length does not fit.

anyone got an idea on my baby?

<3 mar


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you've posted pictures, I can't see them. She sounds adorable, though. She's probably a mixture of a lot of difference breeds.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She sounds like a wonderful kitten, can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

here's some images of my kitty! they're at a weird angle and i'm sorry :<



















she could be a mix of those breeds! a siacoon! xD


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

She looks like a beautiful domestic longhair to me! (though it can be hard to tell hair length from kittens ) 

There are two things to know about pure bred cats:

First, purebred cats are not like pure bred dogs. You can't tell what breeds might be mixed in by looking at a moggie (mixed cat) because where most mutts are a combination of different purebreds you can usually pick out, most purebred cats are the result of breeding moggies with similar traits over a long period of time. Most moggies have no "purebred" in them. Every trait found in a purebred cat (excluding domestic/wild cat hybrids) can be found in the general population, because those purebreds were bred from mixing certain traits from the general population.

Second, whether you legitimately do have yourself a purebred cat or not, without registration papers it's not "considered" a purebred if you know what I mean.

So as far as I know you have a absolutely beautiful pointed kitty. She is absolutely gorgeous! But pointed colouring doesn't automatically mean Ragdoll, or Siamese.


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

i totally get you. i was reading the breeding section and i just learned xD it doesn't matter to me! a dlh is just perfect for her. i've never had a kitten this pretty, and i didn't know dlh came in this variety!


----------

